# Sirius works when free but not when I pay?



## coacho (Aug 21, 2007)

My 2004 Audi Sat connection works when they offer free service. But when I pay and they try to turn it back on it never works.

I have spent hours on the phone with the them. I guess the radio number is wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Have you tried contacting Audi? Maybe they could help or swap out the radio?


----------

